# I Made Some Bow Ties!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

They were really easy. I found a printable pattern template online and cut it to the right size for my husband's neck. I didn't have fusible interfacing so just used quality muslin. It gives nice body and shape without the glue.  
With all of the historical dresses I sew I seem to always have odds and ends of nice silk laying around that are too small for anything else but too big to toss. I think I found a good use for them! 
I actually made four, but my husband is already wearing one. He's been asking me for some for quite a while. 
Anyone else make ties?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Darn, I thought you would post a photo of Philip modeling one. Good work!

Peg


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I have not yet made any, but I've thought of it off and on for almost two years now. My 22yo son occasionally wears one, and a few years ago I thought about buying him one or two for Christmas--until I saw the price tags! 

Yours turned out lovely. Inspires me to try my hand at sewing some. Maybe son will get some for Christmas this year.  Would you mind sharing where you found the printable template?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Tie-a-tie bow tie tutorial. http://www.tie-a-tie.net/make-a-bow-tie.html It was ridiculously easy. If you can sew straight lines and a curve at a 1/4" seam allowance you can do it! I do recommend hand sewing the turning opening.
I highly recommend staying away from synthetics though. The green one was some polyester brocade and it just frayed and spit static everywhere. :umno: But Philip has a vest of that same material so I had some extra lying around. Dupioni silk gave the best effect. Good quality cotton or a lightweight wool might also do nicely. I may try one of linen just to see what happens.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I used to make my daughter regular ties when she was waitressing, she had a whole bunch of different ones for all the holidays and ones with pasta, ravioli, wine, vegetables and such. The customers always complimented on them and her co workers wanted some but I only made them for her. 
My mom and step dad used to go on a couple of cruises a year and she would make the cummerbund and ties for the tuxes.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very cool!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I made a couple for a wedding with short notice. They actually turned out quite nice.

They are nice short projects to make.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's one on him!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is one nice looking . . . . bow tie!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

And Bow Tie wearer too!!!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Aww he is very handsome!
Nice ties. My son likes bowties occasionally, and it never occurred to me to make.
Might have to try. Nice!

p.s. When I clicked on this thread, I thought I was going to see quilting squares in the bowtie pattern. Duh!!!! LOL This was a nice surprise. :bowtie:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I used to quilt but haven't really for years. I should get back into it. In the meantime I sew lots of historical costumes!


----------

